# Clendenning 3/31



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I was at Clendenning yesterday, not fishing but just looking around. I talked to several who did fish Saturday and some from the camp ground who have been fishing for the past week. No one had any good fishing Saturday , the campers said it was slow all week but did have one good day for crappie.
But the reason for posting this is say 799 is still closed, the bridge repairs are not finished yet. That has been going on for a long time, maybe the job was too big for the contractor.
I stopped at Piedmont by the dam and that bay had 6 or 7 boats in it but that was probably because the wind was blowing so hard there was white caps on the main lake.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Rumor is the contractor underbid the job. You would think the state would step in and do something seeing as it's a state route.


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

I haven't been on Clendening in 15 years. I was looking at the map on the ODNR website and it said "boats with motors of 10 HP or less are permitted on the lake". Is there a horsepower limit, now? When I was on it, there was a sign saying 225 HP limit.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't ever remember that lake with anything but 9,9 hp.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

think its all ways been a 9.9 hp lake BUT tappen is a 225hp lake.


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Maybe, I confused the lakes. It's been awhile since I've been on Clendening and Tappan. I seem to remember it was painted on the concrete dock 225 hp limit.

I know for sure I used a 60hp on Clendening back then. If it was a 9.9 lake back then, I certainly didn't know it. What's the statute of limitations? 

I see now that there is a 399hp limit on Tappan.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Years ago the limit on Clendenning, Piedmont, Leesville and a few others was six horsepower


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Okay, before you guys think I'm an idiot for being on Clendening with a motor over the HP limit, I had a major brain cramp. For some reason I was thinking about Seneca and calling it Clendening. It came to me in the middle of the night. You can still think I'm an idiot, but at least it's for the right reason.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I swear Clendenning fishing is like the Dead Sea anymore..


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I started fishing Clendenning with my brother and Dad around 1950. I think the last 8 or 10 years have been the worst fishing there I can remember.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone that can fish Clendenning for 8-10 years is my hero!!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just gotta learn the lake guys


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Just gotta learn the lake guys


Amen,amen! This is soooo true.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I have fished the lake for about 65 years and I am a hard nosed bass fisherman. I have fished many tournaments there and have done well. I think I know that lake as well or better than anyone. The key to doing well there now is to go often, very often and fish with a group to compare notes. I have friends who have fished it for years for saugeye who have moved on to Piedmont and Seneca. The crappie fishing is just a shadow of what it use to be, the five pound bass are getting scarce. Clendenning is not near as good as it was even for those who know the lake well . Not a place for a casual weekend fisherman to do well consistently. It is sad because I love that place.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Carver said:


> I have fished the lake for about 65 years and I am a hard nosed bass fisherman. I have fished many tournaments there and have done well. I think I know that lake as well or better than anyone. The key to doing well there now is to go often, very often and fish with a group to compare notes. I have friends who have fished it for years for saugeye who have moved on to Piedmont and Seneca. The crappie fishing is just a shadow of what it use to be, the five pound bass are getting scarce. Clendenning is not near as good as it was even for those who know the lake well . Not a place for a casual weekend fisherman to do well consistently. It is sad because I love that place.


I will agree to this but if and when you figure it out it can be a very special place


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I would not consider it is special. But you can have a good day if you know your way around. I have had fishing that I consider special and that hasn't happened on the lake for years. My point is , it is not nearly as good as it once was and there are lakes where the bite is better.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Was never a fan of this lake. I would fish any other lake out that way except Tappen, before i would hit Clendenning. It was a pretty decent lake when I was a kid, 25+ years ago, but it has really fallen off.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Come out to one of our saugeye tournys.Eastern Ohio saugeye club Most years you need at least a 6 lb fish to get big fish. And if you don't have a limit of 2lb average fish ur not in the money. Clendening is still a great fishery for saugeye and bass both. Here's a pic of my partner and I with a 8.2 and 7.5 at a clendening Tournament. we cauled at least a dozen times that day.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> Come out to one of our saugeye tournys.Eastern Ohio saugeye club Most years you need at least a 6 lb fish to get big fish. And if you don't have a limit of 2lb average fish ur not in the money. Clendening is still a great fishery for saugeye and bass both. Here's a pic of my partner and I with a 8.2 and 7.5 at a clendening Tournament. we cauled at least a dozen times that day.


Nicefish! 
I have learned over the years with saugeye,if they stock them yearly. Someone is out there catching them consitantly. Theres a couple local holes here around c-bus the masses consider "dink city" an i used to think that to. Until i start seeing guys pull 7-10 lb fish that have been fishing it hard for a long time. 

Best thing about your guys area is the variety of lakes u have to choose from. 
Imo the best area in the state for inland fishing is the mwsd.....


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Clendening...Theres damn nice eyes in that lake


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I think it's like every other lake. If you're in the know, ya got a chance, if not...well we all know how that goes....


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

The proplem is people that fish a certain way all their life all of a sudden stops catching fish and believes it's due to the lake being fished out, stopped being stocked, stunted fish and so on. When really the fish are just changing but the fishermen isn't.kinda like If you are a animal in the wild and you don't learn to adapt, you die. If you don't learn to adapt as a fishermen you stop catching fish. These mwcd lakes for the most part are silted in pretty bad. Rockpiles and creek channels that was present 20 years ago are nothing but silted in. Fish adapt so you have too also.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree ducky you have to keep adjusting and the silting is a major problem especially up in Brushy Fork. One of my best places has been completely silted over. Lack of shoreline cover is an issue also and there are fewer weeds now than there use to be. It would be great if some of the dead trees along the shoreline were dropped into the water. The Forestry Dept worked with the Clendenning club one time years ago to cut dead trees on the bank and create more shoreline cover. It was good, it worked and the fishing was better.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

By the way Ducky those are real nice saugeye you are holding you had a great tournament.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Carver said:


> I was at Clendenning yesterday, not fishing but just looking around. I talked to several who did fish Saturday and some from the camp ground who have been fishing for the past week. No one had any good fishing Saturday , the campers said it was slow all week but did have one good day for crappie.
> But the reason for posting this is say 799 is still closed, the bridge repairs are not finished yet. That has been going on for a long time, maybe the job was too big for the contractor.
> I stopped at Piedmont by the dam and that bay had 6 or 7 boats in it but that was probably because the wind was blowing so hard there was white caps on the main lake.


Thank you for the information about 799.....


----------

